# My Aphyosemion bitaeniatum killifish :)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Last night I was at AKA Vancouver meeting and met many great killifish experts  it was really fun and I bout two pair of A.Bitaeniatum from the auction.
They are so stunning 










Fishes in the picture are both male and they little bit fighting ,I hope the get along.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

aren't they just awesome?! I'm breeding two Aphyosemion species, one (splendopleure) very shy and the other (elberti) bold as a terrior


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine are only 3 month old , do you know when they start breeding?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

those are so sweet


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't dare predict, as each species is different. My 7 month old splendopleure (very similar to bitaeniatum in shape and finnage) are _just_ coming into adult finage and sexual maturity. The elberti have had adult colours since 3 and a half months, and began spawning at 6.5 months.


arash53 said:


> Mine are only 3 month old , do you know when they start breeding?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Those look B-E-A-UTIFUL :0


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Such amazing color on those killifish! Good luck spawning these guys


----------

